# SWITZERLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Hoffenheim (Nov 6, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't really like the design of the new Hardturm Stadium. The new stadium's groundprint will look like a pentagon and its upper tier looks irregular. Should have come up with a different design for new stadium.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Hoffenheim said:


> Any new pics?


Currently not. The old stadium is deconstructed. There is still one legal objection by neighbours which has to be resolved. In one month there should be more info.


----------



## Grasshopper Zurich (Jul 24, 2008)

we need a stadium like this

http://www.footballgroundguide.com/preston_north_end/


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Grasshopper Zurich said:


> we need a stadium like this
> 
> http://www.footballgroundguide.com/preston_north_end/


I like the pentagon very much. It's something original that doesn't exist anywhere in the world yet. And the atmosphere in such a stadium will be better than in a rectangle, I'm sure. 

Plus of course, it can be financeable. Your Preston North End ground would not be realisable financially in Zurich, unless you give the necessary money out of your personal pocket to buy the property and build the stadium.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

why stadiums in switzerland are so ugly???


----------



## S.T.Y AP (Jan 7, 2009)

for it are is strange and inside he is modern and pretty


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> why stadiums in switzerland are so ugly???


Because they're not in Lille.


----------



## radioheader (May 9, 2009)

This stadium seems wonderful looking by the outside...
But inside is horrible... Looks like 'Vila Belmiro' in Brazil with a great roof.
:lol:


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Interesting. I would like to see this one.


----------



## Grasshopper Zurich (Jul 24, 2008)

the sports marketing firm IMG (part of Anschutz Group) secures with a 18 mio Sfr. guarantee the future operation of the stadium. the OK for the stadium is expected at the end of may.thereafter the machines immediately ascend


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

This project won't be realised because of residents opposition.

Instead there will be a smaller stadium with a capacity of 20'000 at the same place.
This is everything we've got so far:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Just 20k for Grasshoppers?


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

lpioe said:


> This project won't be realised because of residents opposition.
> 
> Instead there will be a smaller stadium with a capacity of 20'000 at the same place.
> This is everything we've got so far:


It's not sure if the stadium will be realised now. 

What is shown in the picture is mainly that the two project partners and owners of the relevant properties City of Zurich and Credit Suisse have split up because the old multi-use project is not realised. 

So Credit Suisse will realise offices and flats (yellow) and the City of Zurich together with the two clubs FC Zurich and Grasshopper-Club Zurich will try to find a solution for a stadium on their own (blue). The properties are split up accordingly. 

@sercan: FC Zurich has currently an average of about 10'000 (with top league games drawing sth. like 23'000) and Grasshoppers about 6'500, but the current stadium is very unpopular with the fans and a doubling or even trippling of fans in a new football stadium is realistic considering the experiences made in Bern and Basel. So, 30'000 would be for sure the maximum needed, but many people say that 20'000 would be enough as well. At least for the league. Of course, in this case, there would be no important internationals in Zurich even though it's by far the biggest city of the country.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

railcity said:


> It's not sure if the stadium will be realised now.


You mean it's possible there will be no stadium built at all?

About the size. I think they should build it 20k and make it easily expandable to 30k.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

lpioe said:


> You mean it's possible there will be no stadium built at all?


Now yes. 

Or maybe at some point of time outside of the city borders where it is possible to include commercial space in the project.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The stadium should be built as a regular rectangular soccer stadium. However they downsized it to a 20k capacity and that's the unfortunate fact.


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Hallenstadion (Zurich)








Kolping Arena (Zurich)








PostFinance Arena (Bern)








St. Jakob Arena (Basel)


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

St. Jakob-Park (Basel)








Stade de Suisse Wankdorf (Bern)


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello Igor. Thanks for the pics. 

There is, however, already a thread for Swiss Football Stadiums and Hockey Arenas each: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500500
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=789030

Your photo of "St.Jakob Arena" is btw. not the Arena. It is the "St.Jakobhalle" which is next door to the Arena. St.Jakob Arena is for Hockey. St.Jakobhalle is for Handball, Volleyball, Tennis (Swiss Indoors), Meetings etc. 

And your pic of "St.Jakob Park" is very old. Meanwhile there is a third tier.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

What is latest situation on this stadium does anyone know any information other than the posted website statement?

http://www.stadion-zuerich.ch/


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

plasticterminator said:


> What is latest situation on this stadium does anyone know any information other than the posted website statement?
> 
> http://www.stadion-zuerich.ch/


feasibility studies should be completed by end of second quarter 2010.


----------



## Carlo5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Any news of stadiums in planning, stadiums being built and 
stadium renovations in Switzerland?


----------



## Zippo1 (Oct 16, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zippo1 said:


> What happened?


I notice that the web site no longer exists. I got the dreaded "404".


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Zippo1 said:


> What happened?


wasn't it announced dead some time ago already?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think they need to cancel the new Hardturm project and build a new football only stadium at another location in Zurich.


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

architecture competition begins in early 2012. planning credit has been granted this week !

generally, the planning starts now on again


http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/zueri...en_hardturm_noch_im_jahr_2011_1.10160379.html


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

And the farce continues. News reports say the proposals so far are much too costly and all the prefered architects need to trim down their designs, saving on aspects such as the facade of the new 20k stadium. Remember, this is Switzerland we're talking about. I'd hate to manage a football club in Zürich.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

The new project for the Hardturm stadium was announced this week. It will have a capacity of about 20k with terraces and 16k all seated.









Here are the other project who entered the competiton, in order of how many votes they got from the users of the site:
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/-Gerade-deshalb-ein-Wahrzeichen-fuer-Zuerich--12027986#
As you see, the winner project is only 7th out of 12. And I agree, I think it's a very boring design. I would have prefered "Diamond" or "Beletage".


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's very bland, especially when you compare it to some of the other designs that were put forward. More images of the winning design:


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it. :cheers: Yes that there are more beautiful designs in those 12 offered, like that Led Zeppelin, but this is nice too.

I would like something similar for my club Dinamo.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

One of my all time favourite hockey arenas, Vaillant Arena home of HC Davos and host of the Spengler Cup, a tournament that confounds Canadians every holiday season. It seats 7080 fans.


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

*New Hardturm Stadium Zurich*

city ​​wants the stadium

http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/zuerich/s...adion-zuerich-hardturm-gemeinderat-1.18061534


I miss the old ground. it was like goodison park


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

it's too bad that Vaillant Arena only seats 7080 fans because it deserves it's own thread here on ssc.


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

new Hardturm Stadium zurich


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *BERNE (Reuters) – FIFA’s home city of Zurich will remain without a purpose-built football stadium for the foreseeable future after voters rejected plans for a new arena in a referendum on Sunday.
> 
> The decision means that the city’s two top flight clubs FC Zurich and Grasshoppers will continue to use the Letzigrund athletics stadium, often criticised for its lukewarm atmosphere, for their home games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.euronews.com/sport/2129366-zurich-voters-reject-new-soccer-stadium/


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> Yeah, it's very bland, especially when you compare it to some of the other designs that were put forward. More images of the winning design:



the City of zurich want to continue with this old Project, but a cheaper Version by building luxury Apartments. the Stadium Renderings remains the same

thereby the costs for the taxpayer want to be massively reduced. more accurate informations coming in september


----------



## Henk1970 (Sep 9, 2011)

Any news on the new stadium of Aarau?


----------



## Manulas (Jan 7, 2016)

Any new Projects in Switzerland?


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

new Hardturm Stadium Zurich : today is the jury session for the Investors competition. this monday the 5 architect-and Investors teams have had a finally presentation round with Renderings etc. maybe we know the winner today or next week. i am not sure


----------



## 1886 (Apr 10, 2011)

new Hardturm-Stadium in Zurich

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/So-sieht-das-neue-Hardturm-Stadion-aus-14051257


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hardturm Stadium + 2 Towers* | Zürich 

Project facts


Address: Hardturmstrasse 321, 8005 Zürich

Area: Zürich West

Developer: HRS Investment AG | Credit Suisse

Architects: Pool | Boltshauser | Caruso Architekten

Stadium Capacity: 18'500

Tower Height: 2 x 137m

Floors: 2 x 40



















source: http://www.nightnurse.ch


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ some more pics:





































source: http://www.nightnurse.ch


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

is 18.500 the capacity for UEFA cups?


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe UEFA supercup ? And some tournaments for youngsters.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

How about The Letzigrund?


----------



## Madiba (Jul 9, 2014)

The location of the stadium is very nice, but the design is a bit boring.


----------



## Raffaele90 (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny, that there isn't any information about the new football stadium being built right now in Schaffhausen. FC Schaffhausen plays in the 2nd league at the moment and the stadium will allow around 8000 fans when in all-seated mode.
There is also a shopping center within the building.

Opening of the stadium is planned in about 4 months. You can keep updated about the construction work progress with two webcams:
stadium camera
tower camera

This will (more or less) be the final design except for the roof of the vip section and the yellow seats that now seem to be black:









Unfortunately another boring stadium in Switzerland, but at least the stands seem to be steep and there should be a good ambiance in terms of acoustics.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Zurich to get a new football stadium
> 
> A slim majority of voters in the Swiss city of Zurich have approved the construction of a new football stadium, more than a decade after the last one was torn down.*
> 
> ...


https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/politi...&utm_medium=socialflow&utm_campaign=own-posts



> Unlike many other Swiss cities, Zurich has not had a proper football stadium for years. The two Super League clubs FCZ and GC play their home games at Letzigrund Stadium, which is actually an athletics stadium. That is about to change: Private investors want to build living space for more than 1,500 people in addition to a football stadium with 18,000 places.


https://projekt-ensemble.ch


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The new Hardturm Stadium in Zurich can be built . The stadium opponents who objected to a vote do not go to the federal court. The stadium is to be built by 2022.
> 
> Last November, a vote was held on the new football stadium in Zurich. The proponents of the project prevailed with 53.8%, so that the city was granted the building rights. The opponents of the stadium announced at that time already, to appeal against the vote.
> 
> ...


https://www.stadionwelt.de/sw_stadi...g&folder=sites&site=news_detail&news_id=19266


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

Any updates on this?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^

Another vote required in May, as the opposition doesn't want the stadium and skyscrapers:



> For the fourth time in around 17 years, the Hardturm site must be voted in Zurich. In May 2020, the “Ensemble” project will be brought to the people again. On Friday, the project opponents of IG Freiräume will bring in the corresponding referendum.
> 
> Two thousand supporters should have been found within two months. According to their own statements, around 5000 signatures were collected in just six weeks. "We have received a lot of interest on the street", IG spokeswoman Lisa Kromer is quoted in the "Tagesanzeiger".
> 
> ...


https://www.nau.ch/sport/fussball/hardturm-stadion-die-vierte-abstimmung-ist-fix-65631673


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Walked around this place just before christmas. Damn what a grey and dull place. 'On the wrong side of the track' next to a distribution center and far away from everything. 
And that piece of ruïn of the facade. Waaaw.


----------



## Jardie (Aug 11, 2020)

The new stadium in Lausanne will be completed this year.










Source: https://www.lematin.ch/story/le-ls-devrait-jouer-a-la-tuiliere-en-novembre-973260669507

Webcam - Stade de la Tuilière


----------



## Jardie (Aug 11, 2020)

The Hockey Arena of HC Davos is in the final stage of the renovation. A new east and west stand ist currently being built.




























Source: https://twitter.com/HCDavos_off/status/1292792077663821825


----------



## Jardie (Aug 11, 2020)

Construction of the new Valascia of the HC Ambri-Piotta is progressing. In 2021, the new arena with a capacity of 7'000 spectators is to be completed.




























Source:https://www.tio.ch/ticino/attualita/1455073/nuova-valascia-pista-forma-lavori

Webcam - La Nuova Valascia


----------



## Jardie (Aug 11, 2020)

HC Ajoie's hockey arena is currently being renovated and will be completed this November. The arena will have a capacity of 4'650 spectators.










progress:


















Source: HC Ajoie | Site Officiel Hockey Club Ajoie


----------



## Jardie (Aug 11, 2020)

The hockey arena of HC Fribourg-Gottéron is finished. The capacity is 9'000.



























Source: La nouvelle BCF Arena


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*A FOURTH Referendum for Hardturm Stadium?! Seriously, It's Getting Boring😡*

Over 17 years have passed since the first referendum, in which citizens of Zurich agreed to a new football stadium replacing the old Hardturm. And yet, next Sunday (September 27), we will see a fourth public vote, this time aiming to stop construction that has almost been approved.

Even though the New Hardturm Stadium's current design was approved by Zurich citizens two years ago, some groups believe that building on its site is negative for the city. Since the demolition of Hardturm in 2008, a large portion of its site overgrown by trees and shrubs, and 200 or so people come to it for rest each day, and after 2012 the area has seen a big amount of landscaping to improve its value, but it's not significant in terms of biodiversity. 

The stadium's opponents managed to gather over 5,000 signatures, easily meeting the municipal requirement of 2,000. The reason for this referendum is that some left-leaning organizations, like the Greens and Climate Strike activists, want the Hardturm site to remain as is right now. The problem with that is the City of Zurich is bound by an agreement with Credit Suisse, under which the city has to develop a stadium on the Hardturm site before 2035, or else Credit Suisse will have a buyback option The vote was planned for mid-May, but couldn't take place because of the ongoing pandemic, and not it'll take place on September 27.

Source: StadiumDB.com.

All those years, and I'd hate for this to be cancelled because of climate strike activists. To want to have a future site of a significant development project (whether it's a huge skyscraper, rail station, etc.) remain vacant forever will just stifle a city's growth. I hope that referendum fails despite that petition.🤬

#JustGettingInTheWayOfProgress
#ActivistsCantBeTrusted
#WeWantStadionZurich
#StopTheReferendums


----------

